

Summer hacker housing in Silicon Valley? - vlad

I'm a summer intern and I'm looking for a room in Silicon Valley for the summer, including San Francisco.  There are many rooms on craiglist, including with "IT Professionals", but I would rather room with other hackers.  I had a chance to visit some news.yc readers and YC founders over spring break, and I would love to have a similarly enjoyable experience over the entire summer.  If anybody is looking for a housemate, please let me know.  Thanks! - Vladislav (username @ yazhbin.com).
======
rscott
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=593551>

